# Lookout & Sandy's waiting room



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

First up we have Wyatt's Lookout aka Fat Momma as the kids call her. She is the biggest & oldest doe we have. This will be her second year kidding with us but I am sure she has done this numerous times before we got her. DOB is 1-1-08. She kidded with twin does for us last year. They both weighed over lbs each. So everyone send some more Doe fairies our way we would love to get a few really good keeper does out of her this year. She has already started her bag and she is getting bigger everyday.
 I **think** maybe just maybe she could have trips this year. I do not have a date for Fat momma but she is getting closer so thought she should go to the waiting room. She got put in with the buck on September 23rd and goes out with him everyday. The buck absolutely loves her! She is the only one he will not fight about food with.

Next up we have Wyatt Z 05 aka Sandy. This will be Sandy's second year kidding. First time was with us and it was a semi-complicated birth. So lets all say a prayer this one goes much better! She had a doe and a buck. The doe weighed 10lbs the buck weighed 8lbs. I have two different dates for Sandy first date could be February 25th. Second date could be March 21st I am pretty sure it is the later date. This would be her 150 days. Not much udder development to see yet but I can feel it.

Pics 1-3 Are Fat Momma
Pics 4-5 Are Sandy 
Pic 5 Sandy is on the left Fat Momma on the right and Baby is in the back ground
Pic 6 is Sandy and Chanel I think they were having a conversation about something!?!
Pic 7 is Fat momma,Chanel,Sandy with Pickle a yearling doe in the back ground, and Baby is in the background also

These pics are from 2 weeks ago


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Goodness gracious! Look at the size of them bellies! hehe good luck!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh my word, she is huge. what will you do if she has quads ????


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

dlnicholson126 said:


> Oh my word, she is huge. what will you do if she has quads ????


That would be fine with me!!!  Her teats are 2&2 very well spaced and all four have milk chanels She also produces lots of milk her bag gets so big it looks like it will bust open! She actually pushes her kids under her so they will drink! She could feed quads no problem!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Fat momma is getting closer! She is discharging and and moaning and awful lot today she didn't eat breakfast either. She will probably have them while I am in Houston all day tomorrow for the show. Oh well I will watch her on the camera and call a neighbor to go check on them if she does. 

After Chanel gave me 3 i say fat momma has at least 3 too poor girl is Huge!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW! She's enormous and so pretty! Good luck! Can't wait to see her kids!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you! She is the biggest doe we have so we are always most excited about her kids every year!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well still no babies from these two yet but they are getting a lot bigger!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, wide load 

Happy kidding


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

wow. Poor girls! Hopefully soon! It looks warm there... is it??


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> wow. Poor girls! Hopefully soon! It looks warm there... is it??


Yes it has been 70 plus already some days 80!! Poor fat girls are dying in the heat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

70 PLUS!!! We were in the 50's today and I thought THAT was warm!! I think it's time to move to TX!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> 70 PLUS!!! We were in the 50's today and I thought THAT was warm!! I think it's time to move to TX!!


Yes it is very nice this time of year it is 56 right now and I am FREEZING!!! Lol i am not used to cold weather but the summers sure are HOT!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Gesh try 30 degrees. It's nice when its not windy. We might actually get up to 56 this weekend. My doe has a heat lamp if she ever decided to kid. I've kinda just decided it will be Easter. Lol.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

lazykranch said:


> Gesh try 30 degrees. It's nice when its not windy. We might actually get up to 56 this weekend. My doe has a heat lamp if she ever decided to kid. I've kinda just decided it will be Easter. Lol.


Hehe we must be close in area bc our weathers been same and I'm now thinking Easter too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha.  ^ 

How are they today Amber? Anything new? Here we are again! Our next doe is due on Thursday... who's gonna win???


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha.  ^
> 
> How are they today Amber? Anything new? Here we are again! Our next doe is due on Thursday... who's gonna win???


Haha hmm I am not sure who will win this one!

Poor Fat momma is so miserable i literally have to help her het up she is so big! She did not eat breakfast this morning and still had some feed left over from last night when i went out this morning she can go anytime now is good for me the kids are out of school for spring break starting today so we will be home all day everyday!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Fat Momma had triplets. 

We have been checking on her every hour or less because we knew she was close. Well my husband checked at 4 am and nothing she was sleeping wake up at 5am to get up for the day and she had 3 beautiful dark headed doelings, But only one was alive. I am guessing they got chilled. It its 50 here this morning. Pretty cold for us. I think she had the first one ( the one still alive no problem) then the other two were still behind her when we found them she was still laying down also. The two who did not make it were kinda tangled looking and one was breech. It is sad we look most forward to her kiddos every year. And they were all DOES! Ughh I try to see the positive in this the doe who is left should grow REALLY well. Mommas bag is dragging the ground practically. Sad sad monday morning. The two deceased weighed over 9lbs each. I have not weighed the last one yet. Momma is taking it kinda hard. She is calling for the others. I think she knows there were more but she cant find them. Momma was not a happy camper when i was drying off the one who is okay. Will get a weight on her after while.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no I am so sorry.  Congrats on the healthy one though. :hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no Amber.... I am so very sorry.  

That is so very true! Her 1 doe is going to grow very well and probably look amazing! Congrats on her! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry about the ones you lost. She sure went quick delivering, she may have been to exhausted to properly care for the others- hard to say. I'm glad you got a doe you can keep from her. I feel so bad for mommas when that happens. :tear: Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to update. It was touch and go there for a bit. The one who survived did not have any will to suck at all. So I milked 2 ounces of colostrum from momma. To try to force/hope I could get some in her. Momma would not let me touch the baby at all she would bite me and head butt if I got too close. (She is the wildest doe we have, We can not catch her for anything unless she is in her stall) So I stole the baby from her and sat in the hallway of the barn with her wrapped in a towel and basically had to force the colostrum in her mouth. She just would not suckle. Her temp was fine and everything. Gave her some meds and got about 1 and 1/2 ounces of colostrum in her then put her back in with mom. Mom was screaming the entire time so that might have had a lot to do with why baby was upset in my arms. Any ways I let her take a little nap then went back in and made mom and baby get up. Baby got up and started trying to find the teat. After just a few little helps from me she is now nursing just fine! Whew what a relief! I think I would be ready to throw in the towel if this one dies too. If only I would have woke up at 4:30 instead of 5 maybe just maybe It would not have been to late. Fat momma was our best producer/momma last year. I am looking forward to seeing this one doe grow and mature hopefully she turns out good so we can keep her to replace her momma. Momma is still searching for the others that are gone hopefully she realizes they are not coming back soon and calms down. Sorry its so long I am just beside myself. Everyone hates to lose babies I know but it just never seems fair. At least it was a doe that survived so I can keep her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness Amber, she is darling! Adorable face! Love it! 

Don't blame yourself. :grouphug: I think every one of us would have done the same thing. I know I would have. We haven't lost a kid yet, but I can only imagine how hard it is for you and the others who have. Once again I am very sorry this happened.  

I'm so glad this remaining blessing is a doe! She is going to be beautiful! Keep the photos coming as you're able!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sandy is up next! Due date is Thursday March 21st! My husband says she is having a single I say twins. I am going to get better pics of her today. This is from the barn cam this morning. But before picture time I must clip 40+ chicken wings! I got my garden planted and went around to get my rake and the hens had already dug everything up! So they have to be cut NOW!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I say twins too!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

well I tried to get some pics of Sandy today but the only way I could get one is of her laying down! lol She is miserable and keeps looking at me like okay can we get this over with already? haha poor girl I wonder is she will make it til Thursday? she is rocking back and forth a lot now and up down up down maybe she is positioning the kiddos for delivery early? Everyone say a prayer she does not go in the middle of the night like all the others this year!

The last three pics are of Fat momma and her surviving doeling getting big!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

That last pic is priceless. What a life


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a beautiful doe! Twin does in the morning/afternoon Sandy... okay? 

I love the pictures! What beauties.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh and the chicken in the first pic is hilarious!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh and the chicken in the first pic is hilarious!


I know I did not even notice the rooster until after I posted the pic...thought it would give everyone a good laugh


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Sandy is up next! Due date is Thursday March 21st! My husband says she is having a single I say twins. I am going to get better pics of her today. This is from the barn cam this morning. But before picture time I must clip 40+ chicken wings! I got my garden planted and went around to get my rake and the hens had already dug everything up! So they have to be cut NOW!!


Do I see a BBQ at Ambers? Lol j/k


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Do I see a BBQ at Ambers? Lol j/k


If they do not stay out of my garden then Yes! We will be plucking all of them! Haha I only have them because we love some eggs around here! But I love fresh veggies just as much!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> If they do not stay out of my garden then Yes! We will be plucking all of them! Haha I only have them because we love some eggs around here! But I love fresh veggies just as much!


I can't keep mine out of anything but they roam free. Typically nothing will get them unless a **** sneaks by there bodyguards (my hackney pony or the Aussie). But every now & then someone wanders too close to the road. I have a few broody hens that keep my population going year round. Our rooster is 5 now so I might be in search of a replacement for him in near future. Last one his dad was 9 when he passed away.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe. We ate all of ours a while ago for various reasons!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> I can't keep mine out of anything but they roam free. Typically nothing will get them unless a **** sneaks by there bodyguards (my hackney pony or the Aussie). But every now & then someone wanders too close to the road. I have a few broody hens that keep my population going year round. Our rooster is 5 now so I might be in search of a replacement for him in near future. Last one his dad was 9 when he passed away.


Mine are free range too well only during the day everyone gets locked up like fort knox around here ar night we have a really bad coyote problem and we have killed a bobcat here. I have a gqf incubator that keeps my population going!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hehe. We ate all of ours a while ago for various reasons!!!


. Haha


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

This is two days of eggs!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Mine are free range too well only during the day everyone gets locked up like fort knox around here ar night we have a really bad coyote problem and we have killed a bobcat here. I have a gqf incubator that keeps my population going!


Wow a bobcat serious. They are just starting to see bobcat & black bear sightings back here again. But it's totally understandable with the heavy deer population. I have coyotes walk right past the barn but so far my hackney pony keeps them all at bay. She is wicked on stray dogs. And these goats & chicken know she is on guard. They follow her like she is queen if the field. Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> This is two days of eggs!


Breakfast @ Bayou Boar Goats. Lol. Special: Eggs!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

jealous...its march and my hens aren't laying...not a single egg. We opt not to put a light in the coop to give them a couple months off...and usually have eggs from Feb-Nov. A COUPLE months off ladiesssss...a couple! geesh.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is the bobcat we killed 2 years ago but not before he ate over 100 chickens about 10 rabbits( including the kids pet rabbit Max) 30+ ducks a neighbors cat and who knows what else! Then we caught him in a foot hold trap and he met a 22 and Jesus!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Here is the bobcat we killed 2 years ago but not before he ate over 100 chickens about 10 rabbits( including the kids pet rabbit Max) 30+ ducks a neighbors cat and who knows what else! Then we caught him in a foot hold trap and he met a 22 and Jesus!


Wow what a trophy.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Wow what a trophy.


Thank you! We were very excited when we finally caught him!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> jealous...its march and my hens aren't laying...not a single egg. We opt not to put a light in the coop to give them a couple months off...and usually have eggs from Feb-Nov. A COUPLE months off ladiesssss...a couple! geesh.


Not sure where your from but I'm from Ohio and my hens have no special light & they started laying in February. I got the what we call a flock block & it has enough health egg laying feeds mixed in that I think they couldn't hold those eggs anymore.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I managed to actually get a few shots of Sandy standing and one of her half way standing~ lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> I managed to actually get a few shots of Sandy standing and one of her half way standing~ lol


Lol it looks like she tripped and fell into the tree.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Lol it looks like she tripped and fell into the tree.


She was trying to scratch her neck! Haha she finally gave up and came to me so I would scratch it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww.  Great pictures! She is so beautiful!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Awww.  Great pictures! She is so beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

We think she is not real nice to look at but she is a great mom and produced good kids last year her first time so she can stay for awhile longer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think she's REAL nice to look at! In the pictures at least!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She is looking more mature this year but she was one of those does we sorta rescued....they were living in a pasture with nothing but mud and a lot of goats & horses they were pretty skinny and their feet were HORRIBLE! There feet still are not right but they are better. She is still week on them now so I am not sure if we will ever be able to fully correct it. But she gets trimmed all the time we are trying to fix them


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it a bad thing that I can name so many things wrong with my goats!?! Haha


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Is it a bad thing that I can name so many things wrong with my goats!?! Haha


No it just means you know they have flaws & accept it. Haha. It's bad when your livestock has flaws and you get angry when people point them out to you. All of my livestock have flaws but I still love them. Well maybe just like on this nanny I've been waiting like forever to kid. I'm sick of looking at her now. Haha


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> No it just means you know they have flaws & accept it. Haha. It's bad when your livestock has flaws and you get angry when people point them out to you. All of my livestock have flaws but I still love them. Well maybe just like on this nanny I've been waiting like forever to kid. I'm sick of looking at her now. Haha


Did she hear you say you just about give up too? If so she she kid soon!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Did she hear you say you just about give up too? If so she she kid soon!


Oh she has this plan on stretching this out till Easter. Of course that's just fine cause I'm off for a few days. I even picked out a few names. Even more funny the black buck she is bred to comes from the Egg & Little League lines. Straight out if TX to OH the poor boy came. Not sure how he ended up bred to her but all I'm hoping for is some black.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well it's day 149 For Sandy and it is raining cats and dogs right now. Wonder if she will give them to me today or make me wait!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Do you remember what day she kidded last year? 

Today's forecast is RAIN/WIND here. That sounds fun doesn't it? Sigh.  Same as yesterday. "The sun will come out to-mor-row"....... I doubt it actually... ray::tears::sigh:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yay! Do you remember what day she kidded last year?
> 
> *ummm...yes but we did pasture breeding so I have no clue if she went early or late?? lol*
> 
> ...


.............................


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sure they will! I really, really want to move...until we get to summer! Then I don't mind because the weather is gorgeous and everything is GREEN!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I'm sure they will! I really, really want to move...until we get to summer! Then I don't mind because the weather is gorgeous and everything is GREEN!


Yeah yeah rub that in my face! Lol by mid summer the grass os dying and it feels like a dessert around here!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Yeah yeah rub that in my face! Lol by mid summer the grass os dying and it feels like a dessert around here!


Ok at least it's not going to be 19 degrees & half your year of farming isn't done in Carharts. I don't mind the cold sometimes but so look forward to green grass. My hay supply is very very low.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Ok at least it's not going to be 19 degrees & half your year of farming isn't done in Carharts. I don't mind the cold sometimes but so look forward to green grass. My hay supply is very very low.


Oh yes i would not do well in that temperature at all! When it gets below 50 i hate to go outside at all! Haha i have lived in Texas and Florida my whole life though so maybe that has something to do with it!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Oh yes i would not do well in that temperature at all! When it gets below 50 i hate to go outside at all! Haha i have lived in Texas and Florida my whole life though so maybe that has something to do with it!


Any kids yet?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ughh no none yet this is her in her stall right now sleeping peacefully

She will go over and make me wait longer!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Ughh no none yet this is her in her stall right now sleeping peacefully
> 
> She will go over and make me wait longer!!!


Oops pic did not post


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, it's good that she waited for a nice day at least! Maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Apparently MissSandy did not get the memo that today is day 150!?! She is laying in the back barn chewing cud enjoying the cool breeze with fat momma and faith. 

Silly girl needs to start pushing!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Fat momma and lazy baby Faith! Yes Faith lays down to nurse!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! Faith is so cute! She is looking very big and nice! I'm sure Beauty and Journey will enjoy playing with her!

Come on already Sandy! We want to see your pretty babies!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Apparently MissSandy did not get the memo that today is day 150!?! She is laying in the back barn chewing cud enjoying the cool breeze with fat momma and faith.
> 
> Silly girl needs to start pushing!


She must of talked to Cookie. They are waiting on Easter I swear it.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Victoria!

I will not wait till Easter! I know this is her only other due date so if she waits longer than a few more daysI will be inducing her! I need everyone done by Easter. I have alot of cooking and cleaning to do before family comes.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Thanks Victoria!
> 
> I will not wait till Easter! I know this is her only other due date so if she waits longer than a few more daysI will be inducing her! I need everyone done by Easter. I have alot of cooking and cleaning to do before family comes.


Lol. Ok ok I will have Cookie call her. They can make a plan. It's 29 degrees here so I can wait.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well its dang near perfect kidding weather here a cool 66 degrees but the wind is blowing like crazy! But the barn is nice and comfy not too hot not too cold! The way she is acting I will be sleeping in the barn just to make sure I don't miss it!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Well its dang near perfect kidding weather here a cool 66 degrees but the wind is blowing like crazy! But the barn is nice and comfy not too hot not too cold! The way she is acting I will be sleeping in the barn just to make sure I don't miss it!


Well Cookie isn't interested in anything but her new mini hay bag full of hay so it's your spotlight tonight. I'm so jealous of the weather. If it doesn't warm up soon here I'm considering running away. Lol.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Spoke too soon she is acting fine now munching on alfalfa....and eating minerals. Its her due date!!! I mean come on already give them up!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

None of our does went off feed before they kidded. Most of them ate grain in between contractions!! So I don't go by feed at all... How's her ligs and udder?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> None of our does went off feed before they kidded. Most of them ate grain in between contractions!! So I don't go by feed at all... How's her ligs and udder?


Neither did Chanel she ate right up until she pushed then after she had the first one she stood up and ate some more! Lol

Her ligs are mush and her tail head appears to have risen some her udder is tight also. Not huge but it is tight. I am so paranoid after fat mommas episode I will probably sleep in the barn tonight.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Please excuse how nasty she is she rolled in the mud and I literally had to shave some of her hair because It would not come out. And she is making holes all in her stall and now has dirty urine stains on her backside


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think the clip job looks great! We should do that with Diamonds. She has a super thick coat on and I can't tell much with her tailhead... it is so fluffy! 

Hmmmm, she looks close to me!  Hopefully soon!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Neither did Chanel she ate right up until she pushed then after she had the first one she stood up and ate some more! Lol
> 
> Her ligs are mush and her tail head appears to have risen some her udder is tight also. Not huge but it is tight. I am so paranoid after fat mommas episode I will probably sleep in the barn tonight.


Wow what is she waiting for? I would have enough hair to stuff a pillow if I shaved Cookie. After looking at your doe I think I am going for the long wait till Easter.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think the clip job looks great! We should do that with Diamonds. She has a super thick coat on and I can't tell much with her tailhead... it is so fluffy!
> 
> Hmmmm, she looks close to me!  Hopefully soon!!


Yeah after i shaved i thought hmmm i can actually see everything better now...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Wow what is she waiting for? I would have enough hair to stuff a pillow if I shaved Cookie. After looking at your doe I think I am going for the long wait till Easter.


Lol i just shaved the backside not her whole body...i could have probably made a small pillow with just that!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Lol i just shaved the backside not her whole body...i could have probably made a small pillow with just that!


Ok did we have any kids yet?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Ok did we have any kids yet?


Heck no! This girl is a weirdo! It is actually making me nervous...what if there is only a single in there and now it is going to be HUGE! ughh I am starting to not like kidding time as much this year!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sorry Amber... There's always tomorrow!  Poli went a day late with 9lb twins. Maybe her twins are smaller. ??


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Heck no! This girl is a weirdo! It is actually making me nervous...what if there is only a single in there and now it is going to be HUGE! ughh I am starting to not like kidding time as much this year!


I promise I told Cookie to call her. Haha. You think yours is weird mine is worse. Her udder is full & solid this morning & her discharge she has had for a month is gone. No signs or anything. I left her light on just in case. I'm at work so hope all goes well. 
Maybe she is just waiting for after dinner to have the kids. You know supper & then entertainment. Bouncing babies for you!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> I promise I told Cookie to call her. Haha. You think yours is weird mine is worse. Her udder is full & solid this morning & her discharge she has had for a month is gone. No signs or anything. I left her light on just in case. I'm at work so hope all goes well.
> Maybe she is just waiting for after dinner to have the kids. You know supper & then entertainment. Bouncing babies for you!


Well I hate to speak to soon but maybe Cookie called her! She has some dark amberish colored goop now.....and she is just kinda staring off into space....maybe she ate so much last night and this morning so she could have enough stored carbs for labor!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whooo hooo! Come on girl!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Well I hate to speak to soon but maybe Cookie called her! She has some dark amberish colored goop now.....and she is just kinda staring off into space....maybe she ate so much last night and this morning so she could have enough stored carbs for labor!


Haha well I'm sure that did my minutes in on the barn phone. Lol. Good luck I will be watching this thread since I have nothing but a pooping & eating machine in my barn.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Whooo hooo! Come on girl!


I'm curious it's been pretty quite. Wonder if there are any changes. Or kids yet


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Nope no kiddos sorryI did not update we had a buyer come today so We had to wash tag tattoo and worm a few goats...lol we were busy! 


But her bag is FULL & TIGHT! It looks like is about to bust! Maybe tonight is the night but who knows she is already over due!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Nope no kiddos sorryI did not update we had a buyer come today so We had to wash tag tattoo and worm a few goats...lol we were busy!
> 
> But her bag is FULL & TIGHT! It looks like is about to bust! Maybe tonight is the night but who knows she is already over due!


Ok her & Cookie must be making a plan. Just got back from picking up a 2 yr old commercial doe and Cookie hasn't cleaned up her supper. She has been laying down groaning all day. Didnt even care that there's a new girl added to the pack.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

YAY!!!!! I hope she has them tonight! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Any kids yet from either one??


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Yup just read all of the posts, how is she doing? Btw i breed Lamanchas and Nubians but your little girl is to die for!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

No kids yet but she is closer her bag has filled even more now and is really tight. She keeps elevating her front end on the slats of her stall she has not laid down in over an hour. She is usually one of my sweetest does and comes to me for rubs and loving but just now she would not let me touch her at all. I can even touch her udder if I want and she just stands there but now I had to hold her by the horns just to feel it. I am sleepy I have been up every night with her since her due date! I just wish she would spit them out already!

This is a shot from me holding my phone over the wall so not directly level but you can see how tight her udder has gotten just within the last few hours.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> No kids yet but she is closer her bag has filled even more now and is really tight. She keeps elevating her front end on the slats of her stall she has not laid down in over an hour. She is usually one of my sweetest does and comes to me for rubs and loving but just now she would not let me touch her at all. I can even touch her udder if I want and she just stands there but now I had to hold her by the horns just to feel it. I am sleepy I have been up every night with her since her due date! I just wish she would spit them out already!
> 
> This is a shot from me holding my phone over the wall so not directly level but you can see how tight her udder has gotten just within the last few hours.


I hope she goes soon so you can get some rest. These girls just don't get it that we loose sleep just waiting on them so they are ok.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> I hope she goes soon so you can get some rest. These girls just don't get it that we loose sleep just waiting on them so they are ok.


Well none yet! Ughh i stayed up till 3am then got up every hour and nothing! Now i am awake for the day!

It was nice and warm yesterday perfect time to have some babies now this morning its 55 (which is cold for us) and the wind is blowing hard!

I really give up I have no idea when she is going to give it to me. And I am getting worried that it might be one really big single in there.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Well none yet! Ughh i stayed up till 3am then got up every hour and nothing! Now i am awake for the day!
> 
> It was nice and warm yesterday perfect time to have some babies now this morning its 55 (which is cold for us) and the wind is blowing hard!
> 
> I really give up I have no idea when she is going to give it to me. And I am getting worried that it might be one really big single in there.


I know exactly how you feel. We are supposed to get a winter storm starting tonight which could give us up to 6 inches of snow. It was 48 degrees yesterday. I'm not sure what else we can do with these girls. They refuse to give up there kids (KIDS!! It better be after all this) and we are both loosing sleep. Good Luck & Hope this ends soon. I'm headed to the barn to have a little talk with Cookie & add some minutes to her phone. These girls need to stop messing around. Haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She has no reason to only have a single. Especially with having twins last year. If she has one with that size udder, I'm gonna be really surprised!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She has no reason to only have a single. Especially with having twins last year. If she has one with that size udder, I'm gonna be really surprised!


Well Cookie is a quad so that's what bothers me the most. She was greeting the new commercial nanny this morning & totally forgot about me. I felt her udder & its nice & tight. But that's not saying much anymore. Any sign for these girls is like a bluff. Your does udder is pretty good size. If that is a single it's gonna get huge fast.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

My gosh! I have been following your thread and I don't know how you can stand it. Good luck I hope it is soon


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Anything new yet?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

No!!! She is just hanging out in the shade


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay its time!!!! Whoo hoo baby talking moaning and she pushed !!! Yay!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Here it comes......


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Here it comes......


Woohoo finally. Oh sending twin vibes your way.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

A buck so far!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

YAAY! He's beautiful!!! Come on doe!!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> A buck so far!


There's gotta be more. A nice cute little doe. Come on Sandy give her up. Her baby brother needs a playmate.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Is the doe here yet?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

No but she is just not concentrating enough she had him standing up if she would just lay down and relax it would be over in no time


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know... that's what one or two of our does did. She just wouldn't lay down for a full HOUR! Then we went in and she started up again... and number 2 followed shortly.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I just went in to see what I felt I am pretty sure she is done just waiting on afterbirth now. Kinda upset sure wish there were more in there. Oh well one very HEALTHY & strong little boy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww. That's too bad.  He must weigh a lot! So glad he is healthy and strong! I'm sure he will grow big really fast...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well guess thats all now.


Sandy only pushed a few times then out came an 11.4 lb buck!

He is already up moving around nursing.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Well guess thats all now.
> 
> Sandy only pushed a few times then out came an 11.4 lb buck!
> 
> He is already up moving around nursing.


Aw what a cute guy. Boy he's big.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWWWW! He is ADORABLE! And sooooo handsome!  Congrats!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Aw what a cute guy. Boy he's big.


Yes he has a very large head had to help pull him could not get it by herself all the way


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> AWWWW! He is ADORABLE! And sooooo handsome!  Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Kinda sad gonna miss all the small babies but Spring is here and I have lots of yard/housework to get caught up on.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

He sure is a lively one! He is practically jumping already! And too cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is so big! And mom looks big still too. Oh well.... 

So are you done kidding for the year?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> He is so big! And mom looks big still too. Oh well....
> 
> So are you done kidding for the year?


Thats kinda what I thought too.

I am done kidding for now.....it will start back up again towards the end if the year.

Unless Baby surprises me and is actually bred and not just obese! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww the buckling is adorable. So sorry for the babies you lost, what a shame, but it happens, unfortunately. We have one more doe to kid, then we're done for the year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think Baby is my favorite doe of yours.  She is beautiful! I hope she's pregnant for you! 

Diamonds and Ruby are left for us, then we start back up again in December!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww the buckling is adorable. So sorry for the babies you lost, what a shame, but it happens, unfortunately. We have one more doe to kid, then we're done for the year.


Thank you!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think Baby is my favorite doe of yours.  She is beautiful! I hope she's pregnant for you!
> 
> Diamonds and Ruby are left for us, then we start back up again in December!


Baby is one of our favorites also! She got put in with Bubba the same time as Chanel and Sweetie her sister and both of those have already kidded so I am just not too sure. She is fat so itis really hard to tell but she is not making a bag or anything so I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sandy's buck is 2 weeks old today


He weighs 21 pounds exactly! He is a big boy! He is almost as big as everyone else who is older than him. 

Oh and we named him "Lil Jug"


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy Moly! He's ENORMOUS!! Wow!!! Sooo did you get some pics this weekend??


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Holy Moly! He's ENORMOUS!! Wow!!! Sooo did you get some pics this weekend??


He is very big! You can hardly even tell he is only two weeks ! Well except that he still sleeps more than the others. I did get some pics but i just have not uploaded them to the computer yet!

I have been busy this weekend cleaned out every stall in the barn put down lime and new rice hulls, cleaned the feed room cleaned the chicken coop out cleaned out the brooder to get ready for the baby chicks that will be hatching out soon weighed all the baby goats and the big ones, milked Sandy a few times
(her bag is getting tight) cuz lil Jug cant keep up with both sides. Trimmed goat feet, built a new creep feeder, worked in the garden all that is left is to go buy feed and other goat items we are out of! Oh and i need to find some time to buy some people food too the kids and hubby are getting sick of sandwiches! Lol busy busy busy weekend! But I will upload them in the morning and post some!


----------

